# What Is JaVale McGee's Ceiling?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I didn't get to see him too much last season, but the times I did see him, he definitely looked like he could become a pretty damn good player in the league. He has a ton of potential flowing out of him. He's only 21 years old and at 7'0", 242 lbs. he's definitely got the size (and he'll probably get even bigger).

Main question I'm trying to get at is whether or not you guys think he will reach his potential and become one of the better centers in the league a few years from now. I think he can definitely do it. I've heard some people compare him to a younger Marcus Camby, though I think he's longer and more athletic than that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't love the Camby comparisons, and my impression right now is that he'll end up a solid NBA starting center, possibly flirting with All-Star status - but that's based on a very small sample of his work, so he could become much better than I foresee. Still don't think he'll be a Camby type, though I can imagine him as a Tyson Chandler.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I see the body type and athleticism to be at least Tyson Chandler, but he also has the makings of an above average offensive game. He tends to get a bit ambitious and makes silly decisions in one on one situations, but once he hones that in I think he could end up being a guy that gives you an efficient 15 a night. 

I'm really excited to see what kind of player he turns into, at this point I think he's a more promising prospect than Blatche, and I believe he'll force his way into the starting lineup by the end of next year at the latest.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

He's young and inconsistent enough that it's hard to project with any confidence at this point. I'd be happy for the Wizards if he turned out to be the next coming of Samuel Dalembert, let alone Chandler or Camby.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The kid is still very raw, but he has the potential to be a nice low post offensive threat. He's very thin though, and needs to get stronger if he wants to be something serious in this league.


----------

